# Plant basket



## fadedpolaris (Jan 8, 2013)

I recognize the African violet and poinsetta, but I don't know what the other plants are. Once I know, I can separate them and treat them appropriately.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

White center veined leaf is Dieffenbachia, or dumbcane.
Splotchy white leaf is Acuba japonica, probably Variegata. 
Spikey one is Dracaena marginata. 
Dark green frond is Neantha bella palm.


----------



## fadedpolaris (Jan 8, 2013)

You're awesome, thank you.


----------

